

Google Auto-Correct is killing my site - chintan39

I run a site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;birthde.com.
But when you google the &quot;Birthde&quot;(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;#q=birthde) it Auto-Correct changes it to &quot;Birthday&quot;.
And I dont get any traffic in.<p>Do I have to change to a better domain name?
or
Should the google change something for such senario?
======
chintan39
I just checked it on DuckDuckGo,Yahoo,Bing
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=birthde](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=birthde)

[https://in.search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0SO82JB9G1TPxoAHL.7...](https://in.search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0SO82JB9G1TPxoAHL.7HAx.?p=birthde&fr2=sb-
top&fr=yfp-t-704&vm=r)

[https://www.bing.com/search?q=birthde&qs=n&form=QBLH&filt=al...](https://www.bing.com/search?q=birthde&qs=n&form=QBLH&filt=all&pq=birthde&sc=8-7&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=cfa7a4472b60426ba878561fdc585d5f)

And they all shows correct results.

------
hashtag
No comments on the Google situation but a few on the idea itself...

1\. Facebook reminds me of people's birthday already via its site as well as
email reminders.

2\. Google Calendar allows alerts of said events (so does iCal). This also
integrates with my Google Contacts already.

3\. Integrated apps like EasilyDo and many others also display these reminders
if needed I believe.

I'm not sure I understand the value proposition of paying for something like
this, particularly if I have to manually punch all those birthdays in when
there are so many free solutions all over the place.

------
pdappollonio
How much time ago you uploaded your site? Commonly, a few months after a site
is launched, Google understands that's essentially a new word.

~~~
chintan39
I started it on Feb 2014. Almost 3 months.

~~~
pdappollonio
I'll recommend you to wait just a little bit. Commonly, many domains that
becomes funny products later starts with an invented word, and Google later
has no troubles understanding that's actually a new word.

And just to be sure, add your site to Google Webmasters and try to put the
requested name in the title tag, too.

~~~
chintan39
Thanks for the tips.Will do.

------
cr3ative
How many people do you think are searching specifically for your site's name
who wouldn't think to put the ".com" on it? It might be fewer than you think.

You won't automatically rank highly for "birthday reminders" as it's a highly
contested keyword.

As an aside: What does your product offer which I can't achieve with Google
Calendar?

~~~
chintan39
Actually I have never used google calendar.But Birthde sends SMS reminders
which I am sure not present in Google Calendar.

~~~
cr3ative
They are. I can configure Google Calendar to send me SMS reminders about any
event I choose at any time before it, and can have it recur yearly
automatically - which does what your product does, and allows synchronisation
to any mobile devices by calendar subscription.

------
mostlystatic
You'll probably need a different domain name if you want to rank for the name
of your product.

Google has little reason to change anything - chances are most people who type
in 'birthde' are looking for 'birthday'.

~~~
chintan39
Cant google be smart about it? Like now google knows Birthde.com is a
Brand/Product name. So cant it stop auto correcting.

I have worked a lot on this domain for SEO.Different Domain doesnt seem like
an option

~~~
7952
You don't have a good ranking even for terms that don't autocorrect. "birthde
app", and "birthde site" don't give good results. It is just difficult to
remember and hard to find when you forget the name, which people will do for
such a periodic thing as birthdays.

~~~
chintan39
"birthde app" and "birthde site" are still autocorrecting to "birthday app"
and "birthday site"

------
DanBC
I guess that as people search for [birthde] and click the "Did you mean
'birthde'?" link then Google will learn that people typing [birthde] are not
misstyping [birthday].

Seems frustrating though.

------
staunch
Change your apps name. Not that big of a deal. Steve.

